# Clean Sport Nutrition webinar (warning, plant based nutrition)!



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I am going to be watching this webinar this afternoon. It talks about plant based nutrition, fueling and recovery. Here is the link if anyone is interested. Clean Sport Nutrition 101 | Learn It Live


----------

